# Cannondale R800 Question (help out a newbie!)



## VestDJ (Jul 3, 2012)

Hello all. I've been looking to get into cycling for cross training with distance running and have been on the hunt for a good used bike at a reasonable price. I had been looking at a couple of used trek 1.1s in the $500 range but tonight I stumbled upon this post 

Cannondale R800 63cm

for a used Cannondale R800. It's $150 for a 63cm frame (at 6'3" I think this size could work for me) 

Components include: 
Shimano 600 components (predecessor to Ultegra)
Selle San Marco Seat
Ksyrium Elite Wheels
Cateye computer
Look Carbon Pedals

From what I've read on other posts in this forum, the price is right and its a pretty good bike. What I'm wondering is if you all agree? Also, is there anything that I should ask the seller or look for when I go test out the bike? 

Any insight that you could offer would be much appreciated. I'm in a bit over my head in the used bike market!!


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

Be super careful with the 63cm frame at your height. I am also 6' 3", and owned a 2006 CAAD 8 in 63cm size, and when I bought my 60cm SuperSix I was amazed how much more comfortable I was on the 60cm bike. There may be other geometry differences that caused that feeling, and I was never upset with the fit of the 63cm frame, I just feel the 60cm works better for me now having ridden both sides.

Not saying it won't work for you, but even at that price, it probably wouldn't hurt to ride it first to make sure you're comfortable.


----------

